

I’m 25, with an Oxford degree. Why I'm learning to code. - kristianc
http://kristiancarter.com/im-25-why-im-learning-to-code/

======
iopuy
I'm 28 with a Daytona Beach Community College Online degree. Why I'm learning
to code.

It doesn't really matter where you went to school fyi, great coders come from
everywhere. JWZ being a prime example.

~~~
dhconnelly
The article didn't have anything to do with "great" coders. The article was
about having gone to an elite university and expecting to do one thing for a
living and realizing that the market is against you and programming is the go-
to skill to have.

------
sgerrand
I find it saddest to see a university graduate with an honours degree (cum
laude for the Yanks) and majors in economics, philosophy and politics go
straight into marketing. In particular, 'social' marketing. Maybe that's just
the way it is these days.

Yet another article from a marketer taking up programming. I wish the OP the
best of luck in this endeavour.

~~~
kristianc
Thank you very much. I'll do my best to keep everyone updated through the
blog.

With regard to my career choices - you know, I'm probably feeling the same way
too. Need something with more of a mental challenge. But best to fail fast, as
they say.

------
codgercoder
Why not Mandarin?

~~~
kristianc
Honestly, because Cantonese scanned better. Mandarin equally valid :)

~~~
creamyhorror
Knowing Cantonese isn't going to help you anywhere near as much as knowing
Mandarin will (unless you want to move to Hong Kong), and it's arguable that
the benefits of knowing Mandarin aren't that great either (given how many
people can handle English and Mandarin already). Knowing how to code,
though...that'll help mostly anywhere.

